# PC Hedgie Figurines



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Tomato here are the pictures.


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

The other 2 candle bases.


----------



## Tomato (Aug 8, 2010)

That really is amazing, so much attention to detail and so cute too! I'm very impressed... thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Cyndy! How adorable!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, those are amazing! I love the quills!  
Did you make those yourself?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

They are so cute. As I've said many times before, you do such great work.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Nevermind, Nancy answered my question! 
They are great!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## quillyones (Mar 5, 2009)

Here is the close up of the baby hedgie in the cradle. I have a dime by it for size comparison. I make these as my stress relief.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Wow, so much detail in such a little thing!!


----------



## Godzilla Girl (May 23, 2009)

Those are fantastic!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wow! You do a great job! Those are adorable!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Omg, those are so cute!! Great job on them, it's beautiful work!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Man, I hope I have enough money with me in Milwuakee.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

MINE MINE...THEY'RE ALLL MINE!!!!!!! MWAH HA HA...

really wish I could be there.....lol


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Hedgiepets said:


> Man, I hope I have enough money with me in Milwuakee.


My thoughts exactly! I'm going to be so broke after the show. LOL!


----------



## peterjohns (Jan 11, 2011)

I like the style and pattern of your candle. Its really good. Thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

:shock: 

Those are SO awesome! OMG!! You're beyond talented. Holy crap.  

Let's say I live really, really far from you and the shows...there's NEVER a show in this area :evil: ...and let's say you feel sorry for me cuz I live so far and it's been -20 (-28 to you) for a whole stupid week and snowing and gross...could I order something from you? Do you sell anything on-line? hhhmmmm? Could I....? Order something, I mean.


----------



## karennoel (Dec 20, 2010)

Those are sooo cute. Great detail.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't believe I missed this post, that is too adorable. You did an awesome job


----------



## wrigley (Nov 21, 2010)

Sooo adorable!!! So many talented people on this web site.


----------



## Quilled1 (Dec 29, 2010)

There was a show in Milwaukee??? As in where I live???? If only I'd been a hedgie owner sooner...
When will this next show be and parroting MissC, can I order some of those candles of awesomeness?


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Quilled1 said:


> There was a show in Milwaukee??? As in where I live????


yes, it was a lot of fun.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Pictures, people (<ahem> fractured circle)...we need pictures...some of us live vicariously through YOU!


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

Adorable! Great job!


----------



## britpeters (Feb 6, 2011)

Omg they are so **** cute!!!!! Very good job . I absolutely *LOVE* the hedgie in the cradle<3!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> Pictures, people (<ahem> fractured circle)...we need pictures...some of us live vicariously through YOU!


here you go: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=3 ... 42f4877f83


----------



## toast (Dec 15, 2010)

Awwww!! These are so precious. I love the idea of hedgehog crafts.  Great job!


----------

